# First Job



## julie1234 (Aug 15, 2017)

I just started my job and I don't know if I could do this. I am a cashier and it's hard to remember where all the buttons are and where to find certain things. Also it's difficult for me to remember a customers order. I just started and my first day was Sunday and I just really don't want to go back. I've been thinking about all the times I messed up on my first shift all day and it's just so bad it's giving me so much stress. I really don't want to quit but I really want to quit at the same time. It's giving me anxiety having to tell my boss that I want to quit lol. I just really can't take this, it's almost 3am and I don't want to go to work later today. This sucks so bad I really hate having anxiety. I hate it so much.


----------



## julie1234 (Aug 15, 2017)

This just sucks so bad. I'm at the point where I need to grow up and get a job but I don't know if I can do this. I know 2 other places to apply to but I don't know how I should quit this job or even if I should. I'm just training for now but still, I'm so stressed out and I only worked for a day out on the cashier. Some customers noticed that I was struggling or nervous I guess and were really nice which made me happy. A customer said I looked like I was about to break, which didn't make me feel bad but I was relieved she was really nice and told me to take my time. She ordered a lot and knew I wouldn't be able to handle it lol. But I just hate this so much I don't know what to do


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

julie1234 said:


> I just started my job and I don't know if I could do this. I am a cashier and it's hard to remember where all the buttons are and where to find certain things. Also it's difficult for me to remember a customers order. I just started and my first day was Sunday and I just really don't want to go back. I've been thinking about all the times I messed up on my first shift all day and it's just so bad it's giving me so much stress. I really don't want to quit but I really want to quit at the same time. It's giving me anxiety having to tell my boss that I want to quit lol. I just really can't take this, it's almost 3am and I don't want to go to work later today. This sucks so bad I really hate having anxiety. I hate it so much.


Give it a bit more time. You haven't adjusted yet so you can't make a good decision at this point in time.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

julie1234 said:


> This just sucks so bad. I'm at the point where I need to grow up and get a job but I don't know if I can do this. I know 2 other places to apply to but I don't know how I should quit this job or even if I should. I'm just training for now but still, I'm so stressed out and I only worked for a day out on the cashier. Some customers noticed that I was struggling or nervous I guess and were really nice which made me happy. A customer said I looked like I was about to break, which didn't make me feel bad but I was relieved she was really nice and told me to take my time. She ordered a lot and knew I wouldn't be able to handle it lol. But I just hate this so much I don't know what to do


Did you get my pm?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You are still young at the job. Over time, you will learn not to let customers like that get to you. That's building your social muscles.

We are socially out of shape if we have SA and need to build endurance, that's all.


----------



## LisaWinchester (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi! 
When I started my job, I had the same problem as you. I hated going to my work because I was horrible at it (I was also cashier) and it made me feel awful. I've been at that same job now for 3 years AND I LOVE IT. It's a lovely job, with great customers and great coworkers. In time you'll learn how to work the cassa and if you still don't like it, you should go and look for a different job. But please don't give up! In the end, you could really love your job.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

You can just say "I tried and I can't handle it". Noone can argue with that. Try to have controlled breaths and drink a lot of water. It helps more than you'd think.

Don't get discouraged by people. Yeah easier said then done, but some people are going to be as*holes just because they had a bad day or they whatever other reason. Remember, if someone is showing negativity towards you, don't take it personally. You did nothing wrong but to do your job. Just take a breath, do your best smile and carry on.

You might not remember everything for now, but after a while it will become muscle memory and you will start doing it without even realizing.

It's important to remember that while you are working here you can also search for other job oppurtunities that could suit you better, there are a lot of options for people who has anxiety. 

Do NOT force yourself to like this job. You can find another, and another, and another after that. Just give it your best shot.

Best of luck.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Do your best to stick it out and get through the training period. Get feedback from your supervisor as you go. If they're not complaining, you're probably doing better than you think, despite how it makes you feel.

Quitting is an easy habit to acquire and nearly impossible to quit, ironically.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

It usually takes a month to get used to the job. I would try to stick with it for 21 days no matter what. Then you can find out if you can do it. If it's still the same as the first day of trouble after a month, no big deal, you can leave and find another. And some cashier jobs are simpler and not as extreme as others.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

When I started my job, I felt like a douche for how slow I was moving compared to everyone else. I forced myself to stick it out and I got better over time. Been working for a year, now.

It's all I can say to you. Just give it a little more time, practice in your head and if you feel it's not for you, then you can quit and say "I gave it my best, that's all I can do."


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I wanna start afresh again*

I want everyone post their 1st ever job, then the next few as many as you want to list...

I liked pizza delivery by moped when 18 studying BSc
didn't get fired! I had to stop for exams... then apprenticeship... I kept doing pizzas. I knew the whole town street layout inside-out
Might have been lost with my 1st car years after, if I hadn't done that job.

always fired from every job in a row. 32 more


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll have to get a job soon. I expect it'll be quite nerve-wracking for me at first, but I'll get used to it.


----------

